# Suche guten Orthopäden in Regensburg mit schneller Terminvergabe?



## es geht auch an (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusaamen,

habe seit einem Sturz vor 2 Wochen am Lago immer
wieder Knieschmerzen im rechten Aussen- Knie unterhalb der Patella.
Nach 30 Minuten erst leicht und wenn ich dann weiterradel wirds immer heftiger und zieht bis in die Wade....bis ich dann aufhören muss.
Hab sonst keine Kniebeschwerden,also nur beim radfahren.
Und auch erst seit dem Sturz.Vorher gabs nie ein Problem.
Gleich nach dem Sturz hab ich auch nix gemerkt, da ich Schoner anhatte.
Erst bei der ersten Tour danach.

Nach 1 Wocher Zwangspause hab ich es dann wieder probiert....leider ohne Erfolg....dann noch eine Woche und am Sonntag wieder probiert....wieder der gleiche Mist.


Jetzt suche ich einen guten Orthopäden in Regensburg, bei dem man auch relativ zügig einen Termin bekommt.Oder hat jmd Erfahrung mit der orth.Uniklink...gehts da schneller mit Terminen....

Wer kann mir helfen?

Schonmal Danke im Voraus


----------



## J.Hahn (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich war vor einem Jahr bei dem hier:

http://www.gewerbepark.de/Geschaefte/details.aspx?sID=F1327

Dr. Grziwok, Im Gewerbepark C 10

Als Privatpatient bin ich quasi sofort dran gekommen...

Ich war dort wegen einer Rippenprellung... und so bei der Untersuchung hat sich herausgestellt, daß er wohl selber Radfahrer ist... da habe ich mein Knieproblem angesprochen (Schmerzen am Außenknie nach 30-60min Belastung) -> Beratung war super, Therapie erfolgreich (Sattel etwas höher stellen, Oberschenkelinnenmuskel trainieren, da der verkürzt/untertrainiert war -> "kleine" Kniebeugen täglich). Ach ja, wichtig beim Arztbesuch ist es zu fragen, ob man trotz der Schmerzen weitermachen kann oder ob man sich schonen soll... bei mir wars halt so, daß ich trotz Schmerzen weiterfahren konnte/sollte, da ja durch den höheren Sattel der Muskel besser trainiert wird.

Bye.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (1. Juni 2009)

Danke J.Hahn für die schnelle Antwort.
Diese Praxis hab ich jetzt auch schon in der engeren Auswahl gehabt.Allerdings den Dr Ascher....aber wenn du sagst Dr Grziwok war ok, werd ich den auch Anfragen.
Hoffentlich geht das schnell mit dem Termin.

Will nicht noch Wochen nur rumhängen, wenn draussen bestes Biker Wetter ist.
Servus


----------



## DynamicsVolcano (30. Juli 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/425711 erster arzt!


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/425712 zweiter arzt!








Dr. med Ludwig Klaus Hecht hat unter anderem Olli Kahn Michael Ballack Jürgen Klinsmann usw behandelt

längere wartezeig möglich

bei dem anderen arzt muss man einen termin ausmachen glaub ich....der ist aber super!


----------

